# Hoja de datos de transistor A106M011?



## luisfer1907 (Ene 1, 2021)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a conseguir la hoja de datos del transistor A106M011 o por lo menos el reemplazo? Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2021)

luisfer1907 dijo:


> Hola a todos. ¿Alguien podria ayudarme a conseguir la hoja de datos del transistor A106M011 o por lo menos los reemplazo? Muchas gracias desde ya.


¿ Foto del dispositivo como para ver de que tipo de transistor se trata ?


----------



## luisfer1907 (Ene 3, 2021)

pero el codigo es a106 m011


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2021)

Ese tiene dos resistencias internas :






						KRA106 pdf, KRA106 Description, KRA106 Datasheet, KRA106 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

KRA106 Datasheet, KRA106 datasheets, KRA106 pdf, KRA106 integrated circuits : KEC - EPITAXIAL PLANAR PNP TRANSISTOR ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.com


----------

